# mm. Gewinnspielbetrüger festgenommen!



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2010)

suedkurier.de | Millionenbetrug per Telefon



> Wegen Gewinnspielbetrugs in Millionenhöhe ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Bielefeld im Südschwarzwald. Eine Bande soll binnen eines halben Jahres bis Anfang 2010 von Konten in ganz Deutschland unautorisiert 19 Millionen Euro abgebucht haben.
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen nahm die Polizei in Waldshut-Tiengen jenen Mann fest, den die Ermittler als zentrale Figur bei dem Betrug einschätzen: den 47-jährigen Schweizer M...W.... Bereits im April war das von ihm betriebene Hotel in Todtmoos durchsucht worden.
> 
> W. und seine Mittäter Th... S. und D... P., die in Bielefeld und Paderborn vier Callcenter betreiben, gingen nach einem von immer mehr Betrugsfirmen gehandhabten Muster vor, sagt die Staatsanwaltschaft: In ganz Deutschland wurden Menschen wegen Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen angerufen. Die Mitarbeiter des Callcenters brachten unter einem Vorwand die Kontodaten in Erfahrung. Danach buchte eine Schweizer Firma, für die W. als Mitglied des Verwaltungsrats fungiert, monatlich per Lastschrift Geld ab. Meist 55 Euro, manchmal mehr, bis in den vierstelligen Bereich hinein – eine Gegenleistung erfolgte nicht.



und was ist mit den Ermittlungen der "Glücksmillion" in München? Damals war u.a. eine "Ocean Holding" in der Schweiz involviert. Identisches Muster, identische Hintermänner und? Hat man die Jungs denn laufen lassen?

Und lässt man den Vogel hier auch wieder frei?

PS: Ist es korrekt, dass diesen schweizer Firmen u.a. ein bedeutsamer Anteil einer Mehrwertfirma aus Düsseldorf gehört? Jajajaja, da gehört mal ordentlich investigativ journalisiert 

Übrigens hatte die Verhaftung einen "gewissen Vorlauf" und es gibt Hinweise, dass man die Zeit emsig genutzt hat...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2010)

*AW: mm. Gewinnspielbetrüger festgenommen!*



> Durch »Abzocke« bei telefonischen Glücksspielen soll nach Angaben des  Bielefelder Oberstaatsanwaltes Heinrich Rempe ein Schaden von mehreren  Millionen Euro entstanden sein. *Der von der Schweiz aus gelenkte Betrug  soll bereits seit zwei Jahren laufen.*


So ein Unfug! Das läuft schon viel länger - und zwar tauchen da dieselben Namen auf
Zeitung Westfalen-Blatt : Nachrichten aus Halle


----------

